# Gesshin Ittetsu white 2 hon kasumi 240mm gytuo review



## tcmx3 (May 9, 2015)

*Gesshin Ittetsu white 2 hon kasumi 240mm gytuo*





*Intro*
I bought this knife about a month ago and wanted to share some of my thoughts about it, as I felt like info on this line is a bit light. Chinacats and Jon helped me pick out this knife and it's quickly become my favorite, so thanks to them for putting this knife in my hands. The handle is a burnt chestnut from JKI that I had installed at the time of purchase. I'd love to pontificate on the subtle differences between this knife and others but I don't feel like I have enough experience with other knives so Ill keep it brief, and invite comment instead.

*Killer Features*
Blade height - feels very tall, good for scooping ingredients up
Grind - this has been my favorite cutter so far

*Pros*
Fit and finish - rounded spine and choil, great looking finish on the blade itself
Steel - takes a very nice edge without much effort
Blade profile - I like it, pretty flat but not too much
Balance in hand - blade heavy, but not too far forward nor too much in the aggregate. no idea what it's like with the stock handle though.

*Take It or Leave It*
Saya - I appreciate having it, and it's certainly serviceable
Price - it's not a cheap knife, but the price seems perfectly appropriate

*Cons*
Spine shape - it looks a bit dopey; I prefer them pointy

*Compared to my other knives*
The Ittetsu has become the first knife I reach for on a day-to-day basis because of the height and how easy it is to blast through soft veg with it. I think there is some definite merit to having the more forward balance instead of the near neutrality of the Tanaka, the knife I think has some overlap with the Ittetsu. The Heiji just feels like a completely different animal, though I will say if you asked me to choose I'd choose the Ittetsu in a heartbeat. It's just that the compromises of the Ittetsu work a bit better for this home cook.

So I think on the balance this is a really nice knife and I highly recommend getting one for yourself. It's not perfect but it's the best knife I've owned by a small but noticeable amount. 

Here's a choil shot:


----------



## Krakorak (May 15, 2015)

Nice review, thanks for it, there is not as much feedback about the Ittetsu line even if it seems to be really interesting (and you review confirms it fully); I would like to try particularly one of the 180 mm petties, preferably the single beveled...


----------



## designdog (May 15, 2015)

What is the knife in the middle of your photo?


----------



## Chuckles (May 15, 2015)

That is the Ittetsu being reviewed. 

I've got one and it is fantastic.


----------



## chinacats (May 16, 2015)

Nice review Perry, glad you are enjoying the knife. That cool shot looks awesome!


----------

